# Cocos first haircut 💕💕



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Our fur baby's getting so big nearly 6 m



































onth n just had her first haircut 💕💕


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Well he looks lovely with his cut☺they have done a good job


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Wendaka1969 said:


> Well he looks lovely with his cut☺they have done a good job


Thank you xx getting used to it now 🤣


----------

